# Still can't access Fore Sale



## owlie (Jul 16, 2012)

I've done all the bits i.e joined TTOC and registered followed the guidelines for registering as a TTOC member,but still can't access the for sale section.

Sorry but I wasn't sure of the best place to post this so I've posted in a couple of sections.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You haven't posted in the thread " New TTOC members post here "


----------

